# Great Smoky Mountains National Park



## White Widow (Jun 14, 2008)

Anyone ever wonder through and find some pretty amazing stuff besides the views?

Image hosting isn't working for me yet, I'll post pictures of black bears, coyotes, and etc.


----------



## crpy (Jun 14, 2008)

cool , I cant wait, I love bearws:clap:


----------

